# Help with modding with fan controllers



## kasgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

GeForce 8500 GT 1GB Sparkle
Seasonic S12Ii 500 Watt Power Supply Unit
Corsair (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz
Maxtor - 500GB - 7200 rpm - 32 MB
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ AM2 Retail, 2.6GHz
Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Hey I'm new to this site, and I like what I see in the mod section.

I'm not a wiz when it comes to electrics but I did build this system, now my issue is that this system has 4 case fans and 1 CPU fan, I want to install a fan controller in a drive bay but for me to do that I need to fully understand the physical setup in relation to my motherboard.
If you have any recommendations for fan controllers tell me the physical connections of the connectors.


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.

The type of connection really depends on the type of controller your after. 

Most of them have one connection to the power supply with x amount of direct connections to the fans.

I do not recommend hooking up your CPU fan to a controller. Most (if not all) CPUs need go through the mobo header in order to work as designed.

There are a ton of controllers out there at various prices (see below)



> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9_511


Im not sure where you are from but this example is from an Australian site.

All I can recommend is once you have found something that you like - research any reviews or blogs that feature the controller. Not all controllers are created equal and you need to make sure they can handle the juice running through them.

I trust this helps - let us know how you go.


----------



## kasgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm from London

I was thinking this new, it's nice and simple

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-Case-...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1237977224&sr=1-50

Acually I really like this one

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_511&products_id=6786

And this one

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_511&products_id=6702

My point being I need to know how physically install it before I buy it

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## kasgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually LOL
I want this one

If you guys can explain how to install it, that would be great, my specs are in the first post


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are actually pretty easy to install. Just pull out the metal peice in the 5.25" bay area and slide the fan unit in and then secure it with whatever screws they provided. I believe you should have one connection going to the motherboard with only one wire coming from there so you can view rpm's on your system. Then there's a second wire leading to the Power Supply. Just make sure you have enough room to work in the case. Make sure of course to have absolutely everything powered OFF for this. That should be about it for that. Most of those fan controller manufacturers include pretty simple install guides. Shouldn't be too hard. Good Luck. Any More questions feel free to ask

Jones


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Which one? you didnt put in a link 



> Actually LOL
> I want this one


If you have one in mind, as I said, google for reviews and a few have online installation guides so you can get a handle on how easy the install will be. 

With any piece of gear for your PC, a few minutes reaseaching can save a whole heap of dramas and dollars


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

True enough. I will troll for one.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/245682-28-controller-antec-case

http://www.smartcomputing.com/Edito...cle=articles/2004/w1510/40w02/40w02.asp&guid=

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/357280-how-install-fan-controller.html

Let me know if this helps

Jones


----------

